# [Tethering] IPHONE 3 et GENTOO sans Network manager

## lbr

Bon ça m'a pris du temps de faire fonctionner ma connection à internet depuis mon portable via mon Iphone 3 (Tethering, dans la littérature anglophone).

Alors autant que ça profite à tout le monde.

Voici en résumé, n'hésitez pas à amender/ajouter et même corriger ....

installer blueman 

```
emerge blueman
```

Sur l'Iphone activer le partage de connection et le bluetooth

ensuite :

```
/etc/init.d/bluetooth start

```

une deuxième icone apparait sur la barre Gnome ... clic droit/setup new device puis sélectionner l'iphone.

clic droit/plugins :

DEsélectionner NMDUNsupport et NMPANsupport, sélectionner dhcpclient et PPPsupport (je ne sais pas trop si ce dernier sert ...)

Dans /etc/init.d/ faire le lien habituel : 

```
ln -s net.lo net.bnep0 

```

puis un :

```
/etc/init.d/net.bnep0 restart
```

Et voila ca surf à fond !

----------

## PieroTux

Merci pour le partage, ça fonctionne très bien chez moi.

----------

